# Cheap phone calls to US?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

We're currently in temporary housing and have a cell phone and were wondering what's the cheapest way to make a decent phone call to the UZ, NZ and or the UK. Thanks.


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

hi, the cheapest way to make phone calls to these mentioned places is " freecall" , if you have a computer and internet connection, just downloand this program from " FreeCall | The cheapest freecalls on the planet! " and after downloading just install it and create an account, and pay around 10 euros, you will be able to make free calls to many countries for 3 months and after the 3 months you will be charged the normal rates you will find on the website, but for th 3 months you will be able to call many countries free, among them the countries you want and more, you can check on the website the countries you can call for free for 3 months.
by the way, i use free call to call my girlfriend in USA daily, and when the 3 months finishes i just use the credit of 10 euros, and when the credit finishes i just put 10 euros and so on.


----------

